# EOI Date of Effect if Updated.



## khan4344 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI last month with 60 points. Today I have updated it with 5 points extra. 

I was wondering what would be my date of effect??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

any update that changes points resets the DoE


----------



## yikes297 (Jul 21, 2016)

My EOI Submission date is 20-09-2016. But on my birthday in Nov 2016 the DOE changed automatically - although there is no change in points. So my DOE shows a date in Nov 2016.

My assumption is your points are looked at first and then if there are other applicants with same points as you, then your EOI submission date is looked at.

Do correct me if wrong.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

abuzerkadu said:


> Good Day!
> Requesting urgent advice.
> My EOI was initially submitted on 28 Mar 2017 with 65 points. Occupation Code 233512.
> Since then it was updated on 12 Apr 2017 to select Victoria as the preferred state.
> ...


No point change means no worries about DOE.

Even i have updated some details recently.


----------



## abuzerkadu (Sep 17, 2017)

Even though the visa subclass has been changed previously ?



kinnu369 said:


> abuzerkadu said:
> 
> 
> > Good Day!
> ...


----------



## abuzerkadu (Sep 17, 2017)

What causes EOI Effective Date to change? I am extremely nervous and anxious as I am not sure if I can expect an invite by the next round on 18 Oct 2017.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

abuzerkadu said:


> What causes EOI Effective Date to change? I am extremely nervous and anxious as I am not sure if I can expect an invite by the next round on 18 Oct 2017.


As i said earlier, update in any of the fields which is having a change in points like age, qualification, experience etc.. only will impact the DOE. if your overall points didnt change from the date of initial EOI, then it remains the same.

Anyways don't think so much... wait for one more day and you will have the answer!!!

Before that, just check whether all the details in your EOI are correctly mentioned...Lately i rechecked my EOI and found 2 mistakes and updated. So its better to do something before the invite comes as you have to give clarifications on giving incorrect data later..

Hope this helps...keep posted and all the best!!!!


----------



## JohnMath (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I need help,

What will happen to the date of effect, If I update my skilled occupation in EOI which was launched in May,2018 with Engineering Technologist to now With Telecommunications Network Engineer both having same points 

Will my EOI be considered valid ?
Is it smart move to do because Engineering Technologist need 75 points while Telecommunication Network Engineer needs only 70 points. I am thinking that my application will jump in ahead in the Queue. 

kindly suggest me !

Thanks!!!


----------



## minhnaht (Jul 24, 2015)

JohnMath said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need help,
> 
> ...


Have you tried already and any changed to DOE ? It's still the original DOE or reflected to new one ? Thanks.


----------

